
Switzerland's e-voting system is a microcosm of what's wrong with e-voting - vixen99
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/13/principal-agent-problems.html
======
PaulDaPigeon
Security is a great reason why all government software should be open source.
Trust in a democracy requires trust in the systems in place and open source
would be a great way to ensure that trust.

There is an open letter for this regarding the EU, it seems like it has little
traction though. [1]

[1] [https://publiccode.eu/](https://publiccode.eu/)

~~~
pergadad
There's some progress with EU bug bounty programmes and a recent commitment to
publish under CC-BY for content. The shift clearly goes that way. But running
a large administration with largely non-technical staff on open source can be
hard. Paying for Microsoft to provide a full functioning system is in the end
cheaper than hiring an army of engineers to choose, adapt and run a system.
You could still make a political decision to make this shift anyway and put
resources into it, but it's a risky strategy - if things go wrong/too slow you
can't just stop lawmaking, statistics, funding programmes, etc for a few
months.

